# Need barrels threaded



## Woody52 (Jan 2, 2017)

Looking for someone to thread a couple of barrels for me. Need the barrels turned down a little and threaded. Prefer somewhere in Gwinnett or Hall county.


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 3, 2017)

If you don't find anything closer, Accurate Ordinance does good work. They are just out of Gwinnett county on 316.


----------



## goninathens (Jan 11, 2017)

i second Accurate Ordinance should run about $100 per barrel


----------

